# Kaido vs Akainu



## Fujitora (Mar 13, 2022)

Location: Punk Hazard

Character: In character for both

Fight: To the death


Who wins and why?


----------



## MO (Mar 13, 2022)

The world strongest creature is obviously above a creature. Especially a hideous one like akainu.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 13, 2022)

Kaido mid diff-lower end of high diff

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Mar 13, 2022)

Akainu doesn't have ACotC and his magma will tickle. He gets manhandled in base.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hdw (Mar 13, 2022)

Kaido very high diff, pretty much extreme

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 13, 2022)

Akainu lower end of neg diff

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Fujitora (Mar 13, 2022)

MO said:


> The world strongest creature is obviously above a creature. Especially a hideous one like akainu.


Akainu is very handsome tbh.



Fel1x said:


> Kaido mid diff-lower end of high diff

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 13, 2022)

fried carp

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## nyamad (Mar 13, 2022)

Kaido, WSC>All except Joyboy since he technically a soul within someone I'm assuming.


----------



## trance (Mar 13, 2022)

kaido


----------



## VileNotice (Mar 13, 2022)

Kaido but it’s extreme.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MO (Mar 14, 2022)

~Flow~ said:


> Akainu is very handsome tbh.


Define handsome.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fujitora (Mar 14, 2022)

MO said:


> Define handsome.


In a rugged virile way, facial structure is top notch too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dead Precedence (Mar 14, 2022)

MO said:


> Define handsome.


Square Jaw
10 feet tall
<10 percent body fat despite being over 50 (probably on TRT though)
NW 1 (think it’s 2 or like 1.5) hairline despite being over 50
Snappily dressed

He’s no Mihawk or King but he’s over 50 then again Roger was pretty chadlike and had no wrinkles other than crows feet despite being around the same age so wait idk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 14, 2022)

Kaido gives Akainu a good old Raimei hakei spank.


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 14, 2022)

MO said:


> Define handsome.


Course you'd need to ask that, after all your a big mom stan 
and we all know Big Mom is as hideous as a one piece character can get

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 14, 2022)

Akainu high-diff. He’s on the same level as Blackbeard. They’re the two strongest foes awaiting PK Luffy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## MO (Mar 14, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Course you'd need to ask that, after all your a big mom stan
> and we all know Big Mom is as hideous as a one piece character can get


big mom was atleast at one point beautiful. Can't say the same about akainu. He's been ugly his whole life.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 14, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Course you'd need to ask that, after all your a big mom stan
> *and we all know Big Mom is as hideous as a one piece character can get*


About that...


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 14, 2022)

MO said:


> big mom was atleast at one point beautiful. Can't say the same about akainu. He's been ugly his whole life.


You must be visually challenged then.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## MO (Mar 14, 2022)

Zoro said:


> You must be visually challenged then.


Can see perfectly and akainu is visually awful to look at.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 14, 2022)

MO said:


> big mom was atleast at one point beautiful. Can't say the same about akainu. He's been ugly his whole life.


"one point" 
Now she's really saggy and wrinkly

Sakazuki's first appearance was badass, he's quite handsome and has that chad appearance, post time skip everything just upgraded for him now he holds a cigar in his mouth.


----------



## Corax (Mar 14, 2022)

Current versions?If not clearly Akainu,since he has to face a stronger version of Joy Boy Luffy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 14, 2022)

Just like the vast majority have stated and voted, Kaido wins here, clearly...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ludi (Mar 14, 2022)

Akainu very high diff by the end of his next mayor encounter against Luffy.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## demonkiller123 (Mar 14, 2022)

It really depends on what your school of thought you have on if Akainu Magma is able to pierced or damage Kaido.

If you believe Akainu can’t hurt Kaido with his Magma then nothing going to convince you that Kaido loses.

But if you believe that Akainu with a hakied up Magma can eventually pierce Kaido, things get intresting.

Akainu awakening can change the landscape and make volcanoes. He Avanced Armament at the very least.

I believe Akaniu can leave holes in Kaido like Whitebeard but in the end, Kaido takes the win.


----------



## Eustathios (Mar 14, 2022)

One has to wonder why Kaido never tried suicide by jumping into an active volcano

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Kroczilla (Mar 14, 2022)

Kaido is the WSC 
Akainu is the man that got bodied by a half dead WB 

This isn't a debate

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 14, 2022)

Kaido very high diff. Better hype, feats and portrayal. Pretty obvious.


----------



## KBD (Mar 14, 2022)

Akainu after this fight finds himself in a new job as a weapon factory's furnace

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Orca (Mar 14, 2022)

Kaido should win but what a fight this would be. Two alpha badasses going at it. The one liners would be epic.

If Oda ever decided to draw what if scenarios, this fight would be in my top 3 wishlist.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Pirateer (Mar 14, 2022)

if we're being real and going by feats/portrayal so far, Kaido extreme diff

if we're going by the fact that Akainu will be a future villain, perhaps 1 more arc before fighting Akainu/other admirals, and shonen Luffy will get a few more powerups before then, then Akainu has to extreme diff Kaido. It wouldn't make sense for him to be weaker than a previous arc's enemy or Luffy would just win without needing any powerup

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 14, 2022)

MO said:


> Define handsome.


are you arguing with Goda?


----------



## Lord Melkor (Mar 14, 2022)

Kaidou for now (WSC hype and better feats), but EOS Akainu may be stronger if Oda wants him to give a hard fight to Luffy. Maybe Vegapunk will make Fleeet Admiral into a cyborg?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Mar 14, 2022)

Kaido wins, unless he lets Akainu hit him for free


----------



## Gabzy (Mar 14, 2022)

Kaido extreme, Akainu is still top 4 in the verse

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 14, 2022)

People are bringing up Kaido's title in this thread as the WSC 

Akainu stopped the worlds strongest pirate with his shoes

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Van Basten (Mar 14, 2022)

Akainu extreme diff.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Sablés (Mar 14, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> One has to wonder why Kaido never tried suicide by jumping into an active volcano


It didn't work

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 14, 2022)

24%, Akainu's actually really strong to get that

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Issmhd16 (Mar 14, 2022)

1on1 always bet on kaido. The end

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Mar 14, 2022)

Akainu wins extreme difficulty.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 14, 2022)

Kaido high diff


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 14, 2022)

MO said:


> Define handsome.






You don't find this handsome?

He's got a Rose petal on a well-tailored suit covering a tropical Hawaiian outfit over floral tattoos, emphasising the elegance of a cultured man who also has an easygoing vibe. The scars and stubble gives him a rugged tone, while the cigar gives off the air of a Cuban dictator with the disposition of an Italian Mafia Don.

On the other hand, he has the temperament of a cantankerous wife beater. What woman wouldn't find that attractive...? 


At some point, you have to unleash the beast. This is probably Akainu after too many years behind the desk.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 14, 2022)

At this point I'm convinced, Kaido shouldn't be put against any current characters. His title is legitimate and Oda straight confirmed Kaido > Akainu during an SBS interview. Imo, only Big Mom stands a chance in 1v1 against him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 14, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Oda straight confirmed Kaido > Akainu during an SBS interview


If you show me proof to this,

I'll admit Kaido beats Akainu 

only one person I can't debate with, and that's Oda but I'll need proof of him confirming that Kaido > Akainu


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 14, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Oda straight confirmed Kaido > Akainu during an SBS interview


Akainu = would become PK in 1 year due to his strength
Kaidou = couldnt become PK in 20+ years

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 14, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Akainu = would become PK in 1 year due to his strength
> Kaidou = couldnt become PK in 20+ years


If Akainu we're the "MAIN CHARACTER" any top tier would become PK in one year if they were the main character. Heck Luffy's probably gonna do it in 2yrs as the main character at the age of 19.

Fan: Is my mother stronger than Akainu? 
Oda: Mother in general is the strongest creature. She's even stronger than Kaido!

Kaido > Akainu confirmed. He indirectly confirms Kaido as strongest creature in the manga.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 14, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Akainu = would become PK in 1 year due to his strength
> Kaidou = couldnt become PK in 20+ years


If Akainu we're the "MAIN CHARACTER" any top tier would become PK in one year if they were the main character. Heck Luffy's probably gonna do it in 2yrs as the main character at the age of 19.

Fan: Is my mother stronger than Akainu? 
Oda: Mother in general is the strongest creature. She's even stronger than Kaido!

Kaido > Akainu confirmed. He indirectly confirms Kaido as strongest creature in the

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 14, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> If Akainu we're the "MAIN CHARACTER" any top tier would become PK in one year if they were the main character.


wrong

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 5


----------



## Steven (Mar 14, 2022)

Orca said:


> If Oda ever decided to draw what if scenarios, this fight would be in my top 3 wishlist.


Another off-screen fight

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fujitora (Mar 14, 2022)

Pirateer said:


> if we're being real and going by feats/portrayal so far, Kaido extreme diff
> 
> if we're going by the fact that Akainu will be a future villain, perhaps 1 more arc before fighting Akainu/other admirals, and shonen Luffy will get a few more powerups before then, then Akainu has to extreme diff Kaido. It wouldn't make sense for him to be weaker than a previous arc's enemy or *Luffy would just win without needing any powerup*


Damn... you cracked the code bro, as of now Luffy will refine his abilities and thats it, he got pretty much everything needed to compete with top tiers. Akainu fighting Luffy 1vs1 vs Luffy needing 4 powerups and a lot of help, how does that make you believe Akainu will be stronger?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 14, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Akainu = would become PK in 1 year due to his strength
> Kaidou = couldnt become PK in 20+ years


Fake shit

Akainu would become pk in 1 year as an MC.
Kaido would do it in 3 months if he were the MC

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 14, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> If you show me proof to this,
> 
> I'll admit Kaido beats Akainu
> 
> only one person I can't debate with, and that's Oda but I'll need proof of him confirming that Kaido > Akainu


So you've been supporting a character baselessly like a maniac and you didn't know that SBS? Seems legit for an AW community member


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 14, 2022)

People still using an out of context statement from Oda's interview that occurred before BM and Kaido were even introduced

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## trance (Mar 14, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> You don't find this handsome?
> 
> He's got a Rose petal on a well-tailored suit covering a tropical Hawaiian outfit over floral tattoos, emphasising the elegance of a cultured man who also has an easygoing vibe. The scars and stubble gives him a rugged tone, while the cigar gives off the air of a Cuban dictator with the disposition of an Italian Mafia Don.
> 
> ...


MO's just mad because he had to spend years watching everyone roast BM

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 14, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> So you've been supporting a character baselessly like a maniac and you didn't know that SBS? Seems legit for an AW community member


Unless you're referring to that Oda "mother" sbs that is twisted and wanked off by the yonkers I'm pretty sure oda never confirmed Kaido off ever being stronger than Sakazuki

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## trance (Mar 14, 2022)

pre ts akainu > post ts akainu btw

the cigar is an awesome touch but that blood red suit + his black gloves + clean shaven gave him this cold and professional aura

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 14, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> If Akainu we're the "MAIN CHARACTER" any top tier would become PK in one year if they were the main character. Heck Luffy's probably gonna do it in 2yrs as the main character at the age of 19.



Yeah but why didn’t Oda say “If Big Mom was the main character”, or “If Kaido was the main character”...

I mean, those are actual pirates tryna be pirate king so it would make far more sense to mention them...

The fact that Oda didn’t, and chose to mention Akainu proves that the statement was made in reference to Akainu’s strength, rather than “if any top tier became MC they’d be Pirate King too”, since the latter would be supported far better if actual Yonko were used as examples instead to reinforce that line of thinking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 14, 2022)

trance said:


> pre ts akainu > post ts akainu btw
> 
> the cigar is an awesome touch but that blood red suit + his black gloves + clean shaven gave him this cold and professional aura


True. His post timeskip appearance only makes him look like the CP0’s daddy.


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 14, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> Yeah but why didn’t Oda say “If Big Mom was the main character”, or “If Kaido was the main character”...
> 
> I mean, those are actual pirates tryna be pirate king so it would make far more sense to mention them...
> 
> The fact that Oda didn’t, and chose to mention Akainu proves that the statement was made in reference to Akainu’s strength, rather than “if any top tier became MC they’d be Pirate King too”, since the latter would be supported far better if actual Yonko were used as examples instead to reinforce that line of thinking.


Because he was literally talking about Akainu in the previous topic so he was the first top tier that came to mind.  Especially considering fans saw his full power already compared to Big Mom. He confirms Kaido is stronger than Akainu RIGHT after in the NEXT question. He used Akainu as an example of a strong character as the main character making the series boring and too short.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 14, 2022)

A one on one fight? You already know what time it is.

Ask me again when we get Final War Akainu.





demonkiller123 said:


> It really depends on what your school of thought you have on if Akainu Magma is able to pierced or damage Kaido.
> 
> If you believe Akainu can’t hurt Kaido with his Magma then nothing going to convince you that Kaido loses.
> 
> ...


Dude Akainu knows advanced COA/Ryou....he will have zero issues dealing damage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 14, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Unless you're referring to that Oda "mother" sbs that is twisted and wanked off by the yonkers I'm pretty sure oda never confirmed Kaido off ever being stronger than Sakazuki


I'm referring right to that. A straight comparison to the unbiased eye.
"Even stronger than Kaido" will haunt you til the end 
The AW community feeling the need to diminish that SBS is exactly what makes it stronger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pirateer (Mar 14, 2022)

~Flow~ said:


> Damn... you cracked the code bro, as of now Luffy will refine his abilities and thats it, he got pretty much everything needed to compete with top tiers. Akainu fighting Luffy 1vs1 vs Luffy needing 4 powerups and a lot of help, how does that make you believe Akainu will be stronger?


he will still get awakening and perhaps a final G4 form, G5, etc. Kaido mid or high diffed Luffy like 5 separate times already + killed him outright. I have Akainu basically equal with Kaido atm and seeing as how Luffy lost high diff to Kaido several times, the next step is him defeating a Yonko/Admiral 1v1 without any bullshit or defeats. Luffy has not yet beaten any top tier and still loses to any yonko/admiral if you have admirals anywhere near Yonko power level (which I do) (also not counting this meme Joyboy mode until we know what it actually is)

if Akainu was like Yamato level then it wouldn't make sense at all. the only enemies above Luffy atm are the admirals (Kizaru, Aokiji, Fujitora, Greenbull), Yonko (BB, Shanks, Kaido, Big Meme), and of course Akainu who will naturally be stronger than the other admirals under him. since I have Kaido requiring extreme diff to defeat any admiral (very high diff for Fujitora/Greenbull), and I have Akainu as stronger than the other admirals by portrayal/feats/plot relevance/etc, Akainu should extreme diff Kaido or at least be equal to him

at worst, Akainu will be at least on the level of Kaido if not very slightly above, he is arguably the 2nd last fight aside from BB or 3rd if you think Imu is the true final fight. If Kaido is legit the strongest in the story and no one will surpass him for the rest of the story, it wouldn't make sense, it's not how One Piece goes usually (shonen style + pretty much every single villain has been stronger than the last and required Luffy to power up to win)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 14, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> I'm referring right to that. A straight comparison to the unbiased eye.
> "Even stronger than Kaido" will haunt you til the end
> The AW community feeling the need to diminish that SBS is exactly what makes it stronger.


Clearly the "mother" he was referring to Akainu 
"stronger than Kaido" 
Akainu is stronger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 14, 2022)

Did Germa66 get banned?

Kinda miss that funny guy a bit ngl

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 14, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> Yeah but why didn’t Oda say “If Big Mom was the main character”, or “If Kaido was the main character”...
> 
> I mean, those are actual pirates tryna be pirate king so it would make far more sense to mention them...
> 
> The fact that Oda didn’t, and chose to mention Akainu proves that the statement was made in reference to Akainu’s strength, rather than “if any top tier became MC they’d be Pirate King too”, since the latter would be supported far better if actual Yonko were used as examples instead to reinforce that line of thinking.


They literally weren't even shown at this point it would make no sense to mention them.


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 14, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Clearly the "mother" he was referring to Akainu
> "stronger than Kaido"
> Akainu is stronger


What? wtf are you talking about

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Fujitora (Mar 14, 2022)

Pirateer said:


> he will still get awakening and perhaps a final G4 form, G5, etc. Kaido mid or high diffed Luffy like 5 separate times already + killed him outright. I have Akainu basically equal with Kaido atm and seeing as how Luffy lost high diff to Kaido several times, the next step is him defeating a Yonko/Admiral 1v1 without any bullshit or defeats. Luffy has not yet beaten any top tier and still loses to any yonko/admiral if you have admirals anywhere near Yonko power level (which I do) (also not counting this meme Joyboy mode until we know what it actually is)
> 
> if Akainu was like Yamato level then it wouldn't make sense at all. the only enemies above Luffy atm are the admirals (Kizaru, Aokiji, Fujitora, Greenbull), Yonko (BB, Shanks, Kaido, Big Meme), and of course Akainu who will naturally be stronger than the other admirals under him. since I have Kaido requiring extreme diff to defeat any admiral (very high diff for Fujitora/Greenbull), and I have Akainu as stronger than the other admirals by portrayal/feats/plot relevance/etc, Akainu should extreme diff Kaido or at least be equal to him
> 
> at worst, Akainu will be at least on the level of Kaido if not very slightly above, he is arguably the 2nd last fight aside from BB or 3rd if you think Imu is the true final fight. If Kaido is legit the strongest in the story and no one will surpass him for the rest of the story, it wouldn't make sense, it's not how One Piece goes usually (shonen style + pretty much every single villain has been stronger than the last and required Luffy to power up to win)


You're making stuff up now, his awakening is this Joy Boy stuff.

Never said Akainu was Yamato level, Im pretty sure Akainu is top 4 atm minimum.


BB and Imu will be stronger than Kaido, BB surpassing him is a given because he's the anti luffy and we saw him grow stronger over time. Akainu's PL should remain fairly static since MF sans a small boost from extreme diffing Aokiji.


----------



## Fujitora (Mar 14, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Clearly the "mother" he was referring to Akainu
> "stronger than Kaido"
> Akainu is stronger


I won't judge Akainu's hobbies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Mar 14, 2022)

Ezekjuninor said:


> People still using an out of context statement from Oda's interview that occurred before BM and Kaido were even introduced


Shiba always argues in bad faith

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 14, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> What? wtf are you talking about


The whole Sbs was a joke response, you and the rest of the yonkers got a bit too excited

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 14, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> The whole Sbs was a joke response, you and the rest of the yonkers got a bit too excited


I don't like it = it was a joke !!! STOP THE COUNT !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Ludi (Mar 14, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Kaido would do it in 3 months if he were the MC



Show me the evidence

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 14, 2022)

Ludi said:


> Show me the evidence


No need, we know Kaido > Akainu. 
That statement doesn't have Akainu in comparison to other top tiers anyway.


----------



## Ludi (Mar 14, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> No need, we know Kaido > Akainu.
> That statement doesn't have Akainu in comparison to other top tiers anyway.


Concession accepted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 14, 2022)

Ludi said:


> Concession accepted


= "I can't escape a situation without being humillated, so I'll end the debate with a drop of dignity"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ludi (Mar 14, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> = "I can't escape a situation without being humillated, so I'll end the debate with a drop of dignity"


If that's what you chose for I won't judge you for it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 14, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> I don't like it = it was a joke !!! STOP THE COUNT !


I enjoyed Oda's joke, I liked it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Captain Altintop (Mar 14, 2022)

I cannot vote for either one. 50/50.



Kaido is still not beaten after all his different fights without any break. He is not meant to be taken down in a fair 1v1, Oda wouldn't disrespect him like that.

Akainu might end up being opponent for Sabo instead of Luffy, I view EoS Sabo = EoS Zoro so they have a shot of taking Kaido / Akainu, but I don't think anyone bar BB will be able to beat Kaido with less than extreme-ish diff, if any could.

Mihawk, Shanks, Akainu, Dragon, maybe 2-3 others are on Kaido's level, but difficult to say who might end up being stronger or not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaidi1234 (Mar 14, 2022)

Corax said:


> Current versions?If not clearly Akainu,since he has to face a stronger version of Joy Boy Luffy.


Did oda tell u luffy will be fighting akainu in the future, it's  probably  going to be sabo who fights akainu. And no evidence to prove akainu is above current kaido, in fact current kaido we can say is above akainu definitely


----------



## arv993 (Mar 14, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> Yeah but why didn’t Oda say “If Big Mom was the main character”, or “If Kaido was the main character”...
> 
> I mean, those are actual pirates tryna be pirate king so it would make far more sense to mention them...
> 
> The fact that Oda didn’t, and chose to mention Akainu proves that the statement was made in reference to Akainu’s strength, rather than “if any top tier became MC they’d be Pirate King too”, since the latter would be supported far better if actual Yonko were used as examples instead to reinforce that line of thinking.


Because they are already yonko. Luffy is going to be PK in 2 years and he was an absolute fodder.

If anyone is admiral level in the beginning of the story that story won't last long. 

Big mom and kaido are mentally 5/stupid. The guy went through a lot of efforts to enslave people and get guns instead of trying to get poneglyphs and robin. 

We already saw that roger got the OP in mere months after getting oden. It seems more about strategy and luck than strength.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 14, 2022)

Akainu wins while keeping hands in his pockets.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## convict (Mar 14, 2022)

Kaido top 1 Akainu top 2  

Extreme difficulty.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 14, 2022)

Kaido > Akainu.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Turrin (Mar 15, 2022)

Akainu wins or wins by the time of EoS. Silly to think otherwise

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 2 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Turrin (Mar 15, 2022)

Ludi said:


> Akainu very high diff by the end of his next mayor encounter against Luffy.


Very greatly doubt it’s even high diff

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 15, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Very greatly doubt it’s even high diff


Agreed, he actually gets low diffed instead.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Great Potato (Mar 15, 2022)

Looks like a 1v1, gonna have to bet on Kaido.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Mar 15, 2022)

*LOL*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 15, 2022)

I


Pirateer said:


> he will still get awakening and perhaps a final G4 form, G5, etc. Kaido mid or high diffed Luffy like 5 separate times already + killed him outright. I have Akainu basically equal with Kaido atm and seeing as how Luffy lost high diff to Kaido several times, the next step is him defeating a Yonko/Admiral 1v1 without any bullshit or defeats. Luffy has not yet beaten any top tier and still loses to any yonko/admiral if you have admirals anywhere near Yonko power level (which I do) (also not counting this meme Joyboy mode until we know what it actually is)
> 
> if Akainu was like Yamato level then it wouldn't make sense at all. the only enemies above Luffy atm are the admirals (Kizaru, Aokiji, Fujitora, Greenbull), Yonko (BB, Shanks, Kaido, Big Meme), and of course Akainu who will naturally be stronger than the other admirals under him. since I have Kaido requiring extreme diff to defeat any admiral (very high diff for Fujitora/Greenbull), and I have Akainu as stronger than the other admirals by portrayal/feats/plot relevance/etc, Akainu should extreme diff Kaido or at least be equal to him
> 
> at worst, Akainu will be at least on the level of Kaido if not very slightly above, he is arguably the 2nd last fight aside from BB or 3rd if you think Imu is the true final fight. If Kaido is legit the strongest in the story and no one will surpass him for the rest of the story, it wouldn't make sense, it's not how One Piece goes usually (shonen style + pretty much every single villain has been stronger than the last and required Luffy to power up to win)


See it as Kaido being so powerful that it wouldn't make sense for him to lose to 19yr old Luffy in 1v1 combat. He basically needed to be beaten with advantages and for Kaido to be a suicidal warmonger who enjoys taking hits to beat. Imagine had Kaido used Future Sight from the start. He'd still have ZERO damage. Akainu is losing 1v1 to Post Wano Luffy. Luffy after Wano will have learned everything he needs to as he just got his fruit awakened. His only means of growth going forward is strengthening his Haki but only a Yonko could do that at this point.

I don't think Luffy will surpass Kaido until after he becomes Pirate King.  It's like how  Enel was too strong for Luffy so they needed to massively tip the scales in Luffy's favor but later a much stronger Luffy extreme diffed Lucci who was much weaker than Enel at that point.

Later antagonist =/= stronger antagonist

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ludi (Mar 15, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Very greatly doubt it’s even high diff


Depending on if Luffy buff is something he can and will tap into in every fight or not. You could make a case where he doesn't (like Naruto not using KN4 against kakuzu for example) which might be more difficult then.


----------



## Ssj2Hokage (Mar 15, 2022)

Kaido Mid Diff.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## bil02 (Mar 15, 2022)

Simple: In 1vs1 bet on Kaido.

Nothing contradicts that as of yet.


----------



## YellowCosmos (Mar 15, 2022)

Kaido has better feats (due to having an actual showcase) and hype right (as WSC) now, so Kaido. I still think Akainu has a decent chance of ending up looking stronger in the end, but that's a prediction, not an argument.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 15, 2022)

general conclusion here  is joyboy luffy>kaido
So kaido title is invalid

Akainu faced against someone stronger then Kaido

Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 15, 2022)

Just came here to show yall, full power  kaido had an extreme diff for non joyboy luffy

深手

This word means severely wounded

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Turrin (Mar 15, 2022)

Ludi said:


> Depending on if Luffy buff is something he can and will tap into in every fight or not. You could make a case where he doesn't (like Naruto not using KN4 against kakuzu for example) which might be more difficult then.


I’m not even talking about Buffs. It’s just that no prior major antagonist Luffy beats us pushing the next one to high diff; they are very lucky if it’s Mid/Low Diff; most of the time it’s a stomp


----------



## Ludi (Mar 15, 2022)

Turrin said:


> I’m not even talking about Buffs. It’s just that no prior major antagonist Luffy beats us pushing the next one to high diff; they are very lucky if it’s Mid/Low Diff; most of the time it’s a stomp


Yea I agree, and that would be a logical conclusion, just if Luffy would beat kaido in a state that might be above his state in the next fight idk. Possibly seems bigger now.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 15, 2022)

Ludi said:


> Yea I agree, and that would be a logical conclusion, just if Luffy would beat kaido in a state that might be above his state in the next fight idk. Possibly seems bigger now.


Really doubt he’ll use this state against Kaidou but not Akainu. His next minor fight possible though


----------



## Ludi (Mar 15, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Really doubt he’ll use this state against Kaidou but not Akainu. His next minor fight possible though


Yea, or maybe even BM. 

 I'm not sure. Just not being blind for the option currently.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 15, 2022)

Ludi said:


> Yea, or maybe even BM.
> 
> I'm not sure. Just not being blind for the option currently.


Well anything is possible sure. It’s just not likely to be the case is all


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 15, 2022)

You guys better start wanking Sabo while you still can, future Akainu would benefit from every bit of it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4 | Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 15, 2022)

Imagine thinking a mere admiral going toe to toe with a God when said guy got pummeled with 2 well placed punches from a wreck of a man . If Akainu was joyboy level, there'd be no more yonko.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## trance (Mar 15, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> You guys better start wanking Sabo while you still can, future Akainu would benefit from every bit of it.


i rate sabo very well, much better than most i'd say

he still aint fighting akainu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 15, 2022)

Sakazuki will meet a fully mastered sun god mode of a stronger character than current Luffy and give him a tough fight. Kaido getting his eyelids shut by awakened from the slumber sun god and sword god.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 15, 2022)

Kaido wins.


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Mar 15, 2022)

EoS Akainu wins.


Hakiless- badly wounded- heart attack- old and sick Squardbeard wins.


----------



## Eustathios (Mar 15, 2022)

Kaido wins extreme diff for now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 15, 2022)

Kaido by showings and hype until further notice


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 15, 2022)

Kaido wins even when I'm drunk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 15, 2022)

Kaido Low High diffs is he goes all out. Possibly mid diff. The people voting Sakazuki are just rabid fans and nothing will ever change their mind, hence why his polls shouldn't be taken seriously at all. The man had to baby crawl his way through a hole after a dying Newgate hit him twice. Kaido would murder him.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Yagami Uchiha (Mar 15, 2022)

Kaido should take this via feats and hype. However, if we go by shonen logic, Akainu wins here. Why? Because in shonen (in most stories really) the enemies get stronger as the story progresses. Akainu is an endgame enemy, so he naturally has to be above the likes of Big Mom and Kaido.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Mar 16, 2022)

This is sort of an ‘underneath the underneath’ statement, but however difficult of a time Luffy with awakening has against Kaido, I think he’ll still have a harder time against Akainu.

Akainu is designed based on a real person that Oda admires and respects. I don’t think there’s any reality where Luffy has an easy fight against him or defeats him while also fighting the other admirals simultaneously. After learning of Bunta Sugawara’s death, the last thing Oda said that he would continue to draw Akainu with great respect.

Thats something I personally would consider when assessing how strong you expect Akainu to be. Personally, I expect him to be stronger than nearly everyone, surpassed only by possibly Imu, Blackbeard, and Shanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Mar 16, 2022)

Yagami Uchiha said:


> if we go by shonen logic, Akainu wins here. Why? Because in shonen (in most stories really) the enemies get stronger as the story progresses. Akainu is an endgame enemy, so he naturally has to be above the likes of Big Mom and Kaido.





MartyMcFly1 said:


> This is sort of an ‘underneath the underneath’ statement, but however difficult of a time Luffy with awakening has against Kaido, I think he’ll still have a harder time against Akainu.
> 
> Akainu is designed based on a real person that Oda admires and respects. I don’t think there’s any reality where Luffy has an easy fight against him or defeats him while also fighting the other admirals simultaneously. After learning of Bunta Sugawara’s death, the last thing Oda said that he would continue to draw Akainu with great respect.
> 
> Thats something I personally would consider when assessing how strong you expect Akainu to be. Personally, I expect him to be stronger than nearly everyone, surpassed only by possibly Imu, Blackbeard, and Shanks.


As usual Kaido downplayers can't give arguments based on reality and just say things that no one knows and that don't exist today and think that's arguing a vs to deny the obvious superiority of Kaido here.

Reactions: Winner 6 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Mar 16, 2022)

Yonko RedHair Shanks said:


> As usual Kaido downplayers can't give arguments based on reality and just say things that no one knows and that don't exist today and think that's arguing a vs to deny the obvious superiority of Kaido here.


The only “reality” you’re giving us are Kaido’s feats against people we have no idea how they would have done against Old WB or Akainu.

The idea that “Akainu should have low diffed Old WB” shows me that you don’t understand Oda or this manga at all. Oda would NEVER show that happening to Whitebeard no matter how old or sick.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 16, 2022)

I'ma laugh so hard when Sabo takes down Akainu as Ace's revenge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 16, 2022)

Akainu brings back that _*yonkou pack *_to the HQ and Kizaru is ready with the blunt wraps


----------



## Turrin (Mar 16, 2022)

Akainu did significant damage to MF WB and was shown able to fight him. MF WB is stated by every source possible to be above Kaidou. This means Kaidou at his most wanked is marginally beneath MF WB, who Akainu could fight. Pretty clear Akainu is within the same power tier as Kaidou even in P1 and it’s kind of up in the air who would win right now.

Now if we’re talking EoS Akainu who fights Luffy he will Neg/Low Diff Kaidou as Akainu id the Final Villain (or one of them) who will give Luffy a tough fight despite whatever OP abilities he awakens here to flex on Kaidou. And anyone doubting Akainu can get this strong are simply ignoring what’s been stated by Oda and in the verse.

Oda saying Akainu could end the story in 1 Year; means Akainu making the right moves in 1 Year time can achieve Joy Boy levels of strength needed to end the manga. This means Akainu, if not already in his possession, has the means to acquire the ability to get massively stronger in a short period of time.

Now what could this means be. Well Doflamingo said WG has a national treasure that when used can make someone at Doflamingo strong enough to conquer the world. Doflamingo clearly is aware of Kaidou’s strength too, so if this can take Doflamingo to above Kaidou level; imagine what it’s doing for Akainu.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 3 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Turrin (Mar 16, 2022)

Yonko RedHair Shanks said:


> As usual Kaido downplayers can't give arguments based on reality and just say things that no one knows and that don't exist today and think that's arguing a vs to deny the obvious superiority of Kaido here.


Kaidou stans don’t accept Canon in the first place so how can any  realistic argument be given to them? Kaidou Stans being the same group who cite the narrator as word of god to end all debates on who the strongest is current while simultaneously ignoring that the same narrator said Sickbeard > Kaidou (while only saying people say Kaidou is the strongest “”seibutsu””):

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 16, 2022)

After reading what turrin has said, I can conclude that Akainu wins in the lowest diff possible.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 16, 2022)

The strongest marine vs the strongest pirate would be a good fight. I'll give Kaido the benifit of the doubt extreme (extreme) diff

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Mar 16, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I'll give Kaido the benifit of the doubt extreme (extreme) diff



"The benefit of the doubt"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Conxc (Mar 16, 2022)

Hmm..old, half dead Whitebeard suffering from heart attacks, hemorrhoids, high blood pressure and dementia two shot Sakazuki. Kaido, who would one shot Oldbeard obviously doesn’t even have to fight Sakazuki to win. Troll thread

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 16, 2022)

Wasn't Kaido afraid to death to challenge WB? that's why he wanted to wait until Whitebeard was at MF because *sakazuki *was there

Whitebeard snuck up on Akainu, Kaido was trying to sneak up on whitebeard
Blackbeard waited till the end of WB, Shanks waited until the end

Why are Yonkou's such cowards? they'll get you when you least expect it

Reactions: Funny 4 | Lewd 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 17, 2022)

Yonko RedHair Shanks said:


> "The benefit of the doubt"


----------



## Steven (Mar 17, 2022)

Kaido mid-diffs until Akainu gets post-TS feats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fujitora (Mar 18, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> *Wasn't Kaido afraid to death to challenge WB? *that's why he wanted to wait until Whitebeard was at MF because *sakazuki *was there


Stick to Cesar Clown rule 34 and stop making shit up.


----------



## TheAncientCenturion (Mar 19, 2022)

Lord Melkor said:


> Kaidou for now (WSC hype and better feats), but EOS Akainu may be stronger if Oda wants him to give a hard fight to Luffy. Maybe Vegapunk will make Fleeet Admiral into a cyborg?


Agreed. Kaido obviously wins right now but Oda can always change things by the time Akainu pops up.


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 19, 2022)

Lord Melkor said:


> Kaidou for now (WSC hype and better feats), but EOS Akainu may be stronger if Oda wants him to give a hard fight to Luffy. Maybe Vegapunk will make Fleeet Admiral into a cyborg?


More likely that Oda will give Akainu a haki bloom from his fight with Aokiji


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 19, 2022)

Kaido the WSM


----------



## Joker55 (Mar 19, 2022)

Kaido stomps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 19, 2022)

Its funny to me how Kaido or his retarded meme sis never dared to challenge Whitebeard to a fight as if they knew they would be handed that fat L.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 19, 2022)

Zoro said:


> Its funny to me how Kaido or his retarded meme sis never dared to challenge Whitebeard to a fight as if they knew they would be handed that fat L.


What a stupid post. Have you even read what happened before MF?
Wb avoided Kaido and we have that as manga fact. 2 times, not once. Gtfo of here with this stupid trolling  I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and take it as you're just trolling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 19, 2022)

Good Job Akainu !! 30% against the wsc is something to brag about, truly   
Keep that chin up, King ❤


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 19, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> What a stupid post. Have you even read what happened before MF?
> Wb avoided Kaido and we have that as manga fact. 2 times, not once. Gtfo of here with this stupid trolling  I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and take it as you're just trolling


Kaido is the warmonger here yet puss**d out against a duel with Whitebeard

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 19, 2022)

Zoro said:


> Its funny to me how Kaido or his retarded meme sis never dared to challenge Whitebeard to a fight as if they knew they would be handed that fat L.


Yes Whitebeard didn't want a fight against kaido you are right


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 19, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> What a stupid post. Have you even read what happened before MF?
> Wb avoided Kaido and we have that as manga fact. 2 times, not once. Gtfo of here with this stupid trolling  I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and take it as you're just trolling


This guy is salty lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 19, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> Yes Whitebeard didn't want a fight against kaido you are right


 

this delusional clown here thinks Whitebeard would be the challenger is absolutely hilarious. He stood upon the throne so it's up to the three fledging Kaido, Meme, and Shanks to take him on.


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 19, 2022)

Zoro said:


> this delusional clown here thinks Whitebeard would be the challenger is absolutely hilarious. He stood upon the throne so it's up to the three fledging Kaido, Meme, and Shanks to take him on.


Brainless clown forget WB refused to fight kaido after ace begged him to do so


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 19, 2022)

Where dead WB destroyed fraud lakainu


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Mar 19, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> Brainless clown forget WB refused to fight kaido after ace begged him to do so


Why did Kaido wait til WB had his hands full with the marines to try to roll up on him?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 19, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> Brainless clown forget WB refused to fight kaido after ace begged him to do so


it was beneath a man of his stature to be the challenger

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 19, 2022)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> Why did Kaido wait til WB had his hands full with the marines to try to roll up on him?


Kaido challenged the yonkos and navys a bunch of times alone ; do you read his intro chapter?


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 19, 2022)

Zoro said:


> it was beneath a man of his stature to be the challenger


 So you take an L


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 19, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> Kaido challenged the yonkos and navys a bunch of times alone ; do you read his intro chapter?


it was also stated that he haven't met Big Mom for decades

you mean he got handed his 7 Ls from Shanks alone?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 19, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> So you take an L


You already swallow it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Mar 19, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> Kaido challenged the yonkos and navys a bunch of times alone ; do you read his intro chapter?


When did it say he challenged wb? We have one confirmed time. It’s almost as if fights between yonko are extremely dangerous and aren’t necessarily indicative of individual superiority.


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 19, 2022)

Zoro said:


> it was also stated that he haven't met Big Mom for decades
> 
> you mean he got handed his 7 Ls from Shanks alone?


Doesn't change the fact he challenged then nonetheless

Manga facts WB didn't want smoke with Kaido


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 19, 2022)

Zoro said:


> You already swallow it


Its already inside your stomach


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 19, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> Manga facts Kaido has 7 L against pirates and marines alike


EXACTLY!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 19, 2022)

Zoro said:


> EXACTLY!


Editing my quotes? Coping are we


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 19, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> Editing my quotes? Coping are we


You can try prove me wrong


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 19, 2022)

Zoro said:


> You can try prove me wrong


Not my fault you can't read manga ; WB while dying destroyed lakainu but was afraid to fight Kaido


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 19, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> Not my fault you can't read manga ; WB while dying destroyed lakainu but was afraid to fight Kaido


Not my fault you're 78% partially blinded; Akainu fought the strongest yonko and came out the victor while Kaido is still lying on his pool of salt as an entry level yonk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Mar 19, 2022)

Zoro said:


> Not my fault you're 78% partially blinded; Akainu fought the strongest yonko and came out the victor while Kaido is still lying on his pool of salt as an entry level yonk


Akainu did not come out the victor


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 19, 2022)

Zoro said:


> Not my fault you're 78% partially blinded; Akainu fought the strongest yonko and came out the victor while Kaido is still lying on his pool of salt as an entry level yonk


1% Old WB destroyed Lakainu Where healthy WB avoided Kaido


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Mar 19, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> 1% Old WB destroyed Lakainu Where healthy WB avoided Kaido


WB chose not to fight kaido. Just like kaido chose not to fight wb until he left his territory.


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 19, 2022)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> Akainu did not come out the victor


He's not the one walking out with his brain oozing out of his skull.


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Mar 19, 2022)

Zoro said:


> He's not the one walking out with his brain oozing out of his skull.


Akainu did not kill wb and got BFRd. Akainu wankers best bet is to argue inconclusive even tho it wasn’t.


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 19, 2022)

@Duhul10 One kaido == 2 Akainu

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 19, 2022)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> Akainu did not kill wb and got BFRd. Akainu wankers best bet is to argue inconclusive even tho it wasn’t.


then what did? the 267 bullet and 49 cannonshot?


----------



## arv993 (Mar 19, 2022)

Zoro said:


> then what did? the 267 bullet and 49 cannonshot?


Yeah, that and the free chest hit by akainu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 19, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Yeah, that and the free chest hit by akainu.


And Kizaru's attack
...
And BB crew barrage
...
And Squardo's stab
...
And his sickness ( heart attacks )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Mar 19, 2022)

Zoro said:


> then what did? the 267 bullet and 49 cannonshot?


Yes, among other things. If you can provide a panel saying or clearly demonstrating it was akainu who killed him feel free to post. I’ll take a chapter link as well.


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 19, 2022)

Like fodder akainu has any chance against Kaido lol


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 19, 2022)

Half dead, sick and old Whitebeard folded a relatively fresh Akainu like a lawn chair and we're wondering how Kaido would perform?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 19, 2022)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> Yes, among other things. If you can provide a panel saying or clearly demonstrating it was akainu who killed him feel free to post. I’ll take a chapter link as well.


I don't need to provide for those that cannot read context


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Mar 19, 2022)

Zoro said:


> I don't need to provide for those that cannot read context


Yes the context was clearly that whitebeard died from all the wounds that he accumulated taking on everyone and yet still died standing. The whole purpose was that he suffered massive wounds from the massive number of people he fought. If you wanna argue akainu caused the most serious wounds go ahead. That’s reasonable. He did not kill him though. I should’ve realized you read everything from a battledome perspective just off your name. It’s too bad the goat straw hat attracts so many morons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 19, 2022)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> Yes the context was clearly that whitebeard died from all the wounds that he accumulated taking on everyone and yet still died standing. The whole purpose was that he suffered massive wounds from the massive number of people he fought. If you wanna argue akainu caused the most serious wounds go ahead. That’s reasonable. He did not kill him though. I should’ve realized you read everything from a battledome perspective just off your name. It’s too bad the goat straw hat attracts so many morons.


lol couldn't even finish the sentence without all this username attack since that's all your capable of. 

if it took 200+ bullets, 50+ cannon shot, then lasers, and two magma fists, it's obvious which one really done him in. Of course, since you wanna be dishonest, you'd say it contributed and isn't the main cause of his death lmaooo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 19, 2022)

Akainu fans coping hard

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Mar 19, 2022)

Zoro said:


> lol couldn't even finish the sentence without all this username attack since that's all your capable of.
> 
> if it took 200+ bullets, 50+ cannon shot, then lasers, and two magma fists, it's obvious which one really done him in. Of course, since you wanna be dishonest, you'd say it contributed and isn't the main cause of his death lmaooo.


I name called because it’s fun plus if the shoe fits. I already said akainu contributed the most if you wanna do manga calculus but that was clearly not what Oda was trying to convey. Oda brought up all the wounds he suffered FOR A REASON. WB did the most heavy lifting in MF and Oda used his death sequence to further emphasize that. If we’re doing what you want shouldn’t we just say squardo killed him because he was going to succumb to that wound eventually. If Oda wanted us to think it was really akainu and not everyone that killed him he would’ve had akainu kill him. Or even have him say something like “…. My wounds from akainu…” as he was dying but guess what he didn’t.


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 19, 2022)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> If we’re doing what you want shouldn’t we just say squardo killed him because he was going to succumb to that wound eventually


uhh no. That stab was not lethal to a character in One Piece. Even the chest blown out was probably still manageable if Whitebeard had medical attention, it was only after losing one-third of his head that it spiral outta control.


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Mar 20, 2022)

Zoro said:


> uhh no. That stab was not lethal to a character in One Piece. Even the chest blown out was probably still manageable if Whitebeard had medical attention, it was only after losing one-third of his head that it spiral outta control.


2 things. First, my point is that if we’re using real life logic like you are trying to selectively then a stab to the heart is fatal.  Why is the brain more important in one piece world? You can’t explain it. Second, YOU COMPLETELY DODGED MY MAIN POINT. Because one piece constantly operates with real world defying logic, inconsistently, the more reliable route is to look at the narrative. What Oda is trying to tell us. No where in the narrative does it emphasize that akainu played a determinant role. It would be reasonable to say he did the most damage. We cannot say he was responsible for Whitebeard’s death though. Anyway if you can’t respond to my point about narrative this is my last response. You seem out of your depth and this isn’t fun.


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 20, 2022)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> 2 things. First, my point is that if we’re using real life logic like you are trying to selectively then a stab to the heart is fatal.  Why is the brain more important in one piece world? You can’t explain it. Second, YOU COMPLETELY DODGED MY MAIN POINT. Because one piece constantly operates with real world defying logic, inconsistently, the more reliable route is to look at the narrative. What Oda is trying to tell us. No where in the narrative does it emphasize that akainu played a determinant role. It would be reasonable to say he did the most damage. We cannot say he was responsible for Whitebeard’s death though. Anyway if you can’t respond to my point about narrative this is my last response. You seem out of your depth and this isn’t fun.


It ain’t fun because you’re too narrow minded? Sure. The narrative has done it job in telling us everything Whitebeard had taken since the start of marineford. It’s up to us readers to tell which attacks took the most out of him and which caused his death, you even agreed Akainu done the most damage so why wouldn’t that be cause of his death??? You just seem to lack basic imagination. Take out the two magma attacks and imagine Whitebeard’s state. But since you don’t got a imaginative mind, ‘ll just inform your dumb ass that he would not have died taking bullets and sword wounds that does nothing to any characters in One Piece.


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Mar 20, 2022)

Zoro said:


> It ain’t fun because you’re too narrow minded? Sure. The narrative has done it job in telling us everything Whitebeard had taken since the start of marineford. It’s up to us readers to tell which attacks took the most out of him and which caused his death, you even agreed Akainu done the most damage so why wouldn’t that be cause of his death??? You just seem to lack basic imagination. Take out the two magma attacks and imagine Whitebeard’s state. But since you don’t got a imaginative mind, ‘ll just inform your dumb ass that he would not have died taking bullets and sword wounds that does nothing to any characters in One Piece.


Bro Oden died from being shot. If Oda wants it to happen it does. Akainu was not deemed responsible for his death so he wasn’t. WB>Akainu and Akainu can’t kill him. Tons of people had to come together to bring him down that was the point of his death sequence. I’m done. Get your reading comprehension up little boy.


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 20, 2022)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> Bro Oden died from being shot. If Oda wants it to happen it does. Akainu was not deemed responsible for his death so he wasn’t. WB>Akainu and Akainu can’t kill him. Tons of people had to come together to bring him down that was the point of his death sequence. I’m done. Get your reading comprehension up little boy.


Whitebeard was doing so terrible in the war, he had to sneak up behind Akainu just too have his bit of shine. Sakazuki~ Admirals > MF WB the old man couldn't do jack shit in face to face confrontations with admirals whom were holding back so they don't cause a mass destruction with their potent AoE.

Sakazuki definitely did the most damage to WB, mentally and physically


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 20, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Kaidou stans don’t accept Canon in the first place so how can any  realistic argument be given to them? Kaidou Stans being the same group who cite the narrator as word of god to end all debates on who the strongest is current while simultaneously ignoring that the same narrator said Sickbeard > Kaidou (while only saying people say Kaidou is the strongest “”seibutsu””):


Kaido isn't considered a "man" though. It's straight implied he's considered a "creature" several times.

-Big Mom calls him a "thing"
-Ace novel calls his "existence terrifying"
-He has horns


The term creature includes "all living things", the term man includes "all living male humans", the term swordsman includes "all swordsmen"

This means Kaido > Whitebeard > Mihawk > Shanks

I'm a Shanks Stan but I'm starting to believe current Kaido surpassed Primebeard. Kaido only lost 7 times in 58 years of his life. Luffy has already lost more than that in 19 years of his yet he'll be the strongest in history soon. It seems the characters who have the most loses end up the strongest.

Also, Kaido is known to singlehandedly challenge top tiers WITH their allies so him losing 7 times isn't even an anti-feat hence "bet on Kaido if it's 1v1"

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Mar 20, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Sakazuki definitely did the most damage to WB, *mentally* and physically


Bolded is way out of line. Whitebeard>akainu. Did you see the look on his face when he realized whitebeard was behind him? He was right to whitebeard gave him a beating. Akainu is one of the only people who benefited from falling into a cavern. Oda had to make it happen tho so he can draw “fire hot enough to burn magma.”


----------



## Turrin (Mar 20, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Kaido isn't considered a "man" though. It's straight implied he's considered a "creature" several times.
> 
> -Big Mom calls him a "thing"
> -Ace novel calls his "existence terrifying"
> ...


The Same Narrator that says he’s World’s strongest Organism, says he is a Man. Man isn’t used as a species in most fantasy fiction but a Gender. That’s why when you play as a Dark Elf or Goblin or whatever in an MMORPG, you get a choice between being Male or Female. Kaidou is an Oni, but he is a man since he is male; and WB is the strongest man or male; in the Manga. This is also double confirmed because the Manga says he is the Strongest Pirate as well; and Kaidou is also a Pirate; and the WB just calls himself straight up the strongest with no identifier at all.
—-
If you want to believe Kaidou and Shanks are close or even Kaidou has a slight edge I don’t really care. This isn’t about Shanks; it’s about simple logic. If your saying Kaidou is the strongest currently off statements from the narrator; then we have much more clear statements that say Sickbeard was > Kaidou; and therefore Primebeard > Sickbeard > Kaidou.

If we ignore statements then there is no basis for Kaidou being the strongest alive currently, so the double standard here needs to end


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 20, 2022)

Turrin said:


> The Same Narrator that says he’s World’s strongest Organism, says he is a Man. Man isn’t used as a species in most fantasy fiction but a Gender. That’s why when you play as a Dark Elf or Goblin or whatever in an MMORPG, you get a choice between being Male or Female. Kaidou is an Oni, but he is a man since he is male; and WB is the strongest man or male; in the Manga. This is also double confirmed because the Manga says he is the Strongest Pirate as well; and Kaidou is also a Pirate; and the WB just calls himself straight up the strongest with no identifier at all.
> —-
> If you want to believe Kaidou and Shanks are close or even Kaidou has a slight edge I don’t really care. This isn’t about Shanks; it’s about simple logic. If your saying Kaidou is the strongest currently off statements from the narrator; then we have much more clear statements that say Sickbeard was > Kaidou; and therefore Primebeard > Sickbeard > Kaidou.
> 
> If we ignore statements then there is no basis for Kaidou being the strongest alive currently, so the double standard here needs to end


Except how it's written in Japanese, it specifies that it pertains to all organisms. Also, male isn't the same as man. Ace novel confirmed Whitebeard is stronger in the sense of being a Pirate as Kaido acts more like a mob boss while Whitebeard was the most successful Pirate money and territory wise. Whitebeard is a creature while Kaido is the WSC. Ace novel confirms Kaido is straightup stronger than the WSM when it comes to fighting.

Actually I think Kaido high diffs Shanks 8/10 diff. Imo, Kaido is the strongest in history besides MAYBE Xebec, Joyboy, and Ryuma. It's literally canon and confirmed Kaido is stronger than Oldbeard even before the sickness in Ace novel. It breaks down both their meanings for "strongest". Whitebeard's means in terms of  piracy aka revenue and resources. Kaido's means in terms of fighting. Straight up confirmed.

Actually given he has the best feats there is. He literally has the best feats in the series so far along with the best statements.

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 20, 2022)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> Bolded is way out of line. Whitebeard>akainu. Did you see the look on his face when he realized whitebeard was behind him? He was right to whitebeard gave him a beating. Akainu is one of the only people who benefited from falling into a cavern. Oda had to make it happen tho so he can draw “fire hot enough to burn magma.”


I say if they are on an isolated island, it would probably be a double kill as Akainu's fruit is more lethal while Whitebeard's fruit is more potent. Akainu might edge him in will power.

Both were holding back and it seems Akainu held back more than Whitebeard at Marineford as he kept mentioning not destroying Marineford. Also Akainu was limited to using heavily focused attacks instead of his explosive hurts of magma that has insane AOE. Whitebeard seemed too old to go the distance.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 20, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Except how it's written in Japanese, it specifies that it pertains to all organisms. Also, male isn't the same as man. Ace novel confirmed Whitebeard is stronger in the sense of being a Pirate as Kaido acts more like a mob boss while Whitebeard was the most successful Pirate money and territory wise. Whitebeard is a creature while Kaido is the WSC. Ace novel confirms Kaido is straightup stronger than the WSM when it comes to fighting.
> 
> Actually I think Kaido high diffs Shanks 8/10 diff. Imo, Kaido is the strongest in history besides MAYBE Xebec, Joyboy, and Ryuma. It's literally canon and confirmed Kaido is stronger than Oldbeard even before the sickness in Ace novel. It breaks down both their meanings for "strongest". Whitebeard's means in terms of  piracy aka revenue and resources. Kaido's means in terms of fighting. Straight up confirmed.
> 
> Actually given he has the best feats there is. He literally has the best feats in the series so far along with the best statements.


1) Never said it didn’t pertain to all Organism. Kaidou is the strongest Organism because he’s an Oni or possibly half Oni. This doesn’t matter though as the same Narrator says he is also a Man, which means when WB was alive he was stronger then Kaidou.

2) The Narrator is telling you Kaidou is a man, so ether the Narrator is wrong; in which case all of your evidence for Kaidou being the strongest is gone as well; or man is being used here for Gender. In Japanese the word “男” otoko means man/male, and white beard is called the worlds strongest Otoko. 

3) Ace Novel only says Kaidou is physically stronger then WB, which I totally believe is true. But has no basis on who is stronger overall; as DF and Haki are bigger factors for WB strength then his physical power. Not to mention it always comes off bias to me that people take the Ace Novel above things actually written by Oda.

4) WB Feats (and by extension Roger who clashed equally with him) are better then anyones so far in the series; he is the only person shown able to knock down a legit top tier in 2 Shots as opposed to Kaidou who took dozens of hits to take down Luffy who is likely weaker then Akainu. 

So far Kaidou has been having a tough time with the two weakest Top Tiers BM and Luffy. Lets be real here, he is the second/third weakest Top Tier by feats; only above BM (and maybe Luffy though we don’t know for sure due to bowler hat guy)


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 20, 2022)

@Turrin 

*In japanese kaido's title is saikyo no seibutsu -- Seibutsu means organism and consist of everything *


----------



## Turrin (Mar 20, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> @Turrin
> 
> *In japanese kaido's title is saikyo no seibutsu -- Seibutsu means organism and consist of everything *


I literally said that….so why are you telling me this?

The bottom line is ether Kaidou is the strongest organism in the sense that Oni are the strongest species in One Piece; and WB is stronger as an individual. Or Kaidou only got this title after WB died.

Because no matter what Kaidou’s race is he is still considered a man (a male) and is therefore weaker then WB who is WSM.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 20, 2022)

Turrin said:


> I literally said that….so why are you telling me this?
> 
> The bottom line is ether Kaidou is the strongest organism in the sense that Oni are the strongest species in One Piece; and WB is stronger as an individual. Or Kaidou only got this title after WB died.
> 
> Because no matter what Kaidou’s race is he is still considered a man (a male) and is therefore weaker then WB who is WSM.


No WSC is a bigger title than WSM ; you can argue Kaido became WSC after WB's death

Regardless Kaido > MF WB

Reactions: Winner 2 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Turrin (Mar 20, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> No WSC is a bigger title than WSM ; you can argue Kaido became WSC after WB's death
> 
> Regardless Kaido > MF WB


If you become the strongest alive after someone dies that doesn’t mean your stronger then them; especially if that person was stronger then you prior to his death.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 20, 2022)

Turrin said:


> 1) Never said it didn’t pertain to all Organism. Kaidou is the strongest Organism because he’s an Oni or possibly half Oni. This doesn’t matter though as the same Narrator says he is also a Man, which means when WB was alive he was stronger then Kaidou.
> 
> 2) The Narrator is telling you Kaidou is a man, so ether the Narrator is wrong; in which case all of your evidence for Kaidou being the strongest is gone as well; or man is being used here for Gender. In Japanese the word “男” otoko means man/male, and white beard is called the worlds strongest Otoko.
> 
> ...


Narrator isn't Oda. Also, WSC > WSM. Whitebeard is a man and it's literally confirmed by both Ace novel and Whitebeard himself that he isn't the strongest in terms of combat.

Ace novel already explained "strongest" for both Kaido and Whitebeard. Kaido is literally said to be the stronger combatant, hence "1v1 bet on Kaido"

Akainu didn't get knocked out lmao he got dropped that's all. Akainu pulled a weak move hiding until Whitebeard was finished but he was far from done as we saw moments later. Kaido literally fell 10,000 meters with zero damage, dropped 15 world class fighters back to back with little to no rest with minimal difficulty while simultaneously moving a Country sized Island. Luffy is resistant to blunt force and is a Top Tier. Kaido's basically oneshot Luffy in the latest chapters.

Lol You're severely downplaying Big Mom. She's imo the 2nd strongest top tier. Kaido is toying with Luffy as Big Mom confirmed. This is fact because Kaido had future sight the entire time but would rather test Luffy's potential much like Katakuri because he's enjoying how fast Luffy's growing. He's hoping Luffy can be the one to give him the fight of his life because all the other characters in the verse can't beat him and he knows it. It's similar to Mihawk waiting on Zoro to surpass him because he knows all the other swordsmen can't beat him.

Big Mom can heal and spam life amps lol Oda nerfs her continuously so it's fair for the story's progression. Law and Kid had already lost when Big Mom had them on the ground and was leaving for the rooftop but instead of her finishing them off she left that on the ground like bugs. Big Mom is consistent in that she never took them serious and continuously laughed them off. She only "lost" via BFR


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Mar 20, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> I say if they are on an isolated island, it would probably be a double kill as Akainu's fruit is more lethal while Whitebeard's fruit is more potent. Akainu might edge him in will power.
> 
> Both were holding back and it seems Akainu held back more than Whitebeard at Marineford as he kept mentioning not destroying Marineford. Also Akainu was limited to using heavily focused attacks instead of his explosive hurts of magma that has insane AOE. Whitebeard seemed too old to go the distance.


It’s literally impossible to say. How much were his heart attacks an effect of his early wound? In their confrontation WB is made to look superior. That means he’s the stronger character. Obviously if WB had a heart attack right in front of him on said island akainu could kill him. But so would literally any top tier. Which defeats the entire purpose of thinking about akainu vs WB wrt this thread


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 20, 2022)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> It’s literally impossible to say. How much were his heart attacks an effect of his early wound? In their confrontation WB is made to look superior. That means he’s the stronger character. Obviously if WB had a heart attack right in front of him on said island akainu could kill him. But so would literally any top tier. Which defeats the entire purpose of thinking about akainu vs WB wrt this thread


Tbh Whitebeard never showed superiority to Akainu except in physical strength. Akainu matched him blow for blow. Whitebeard got in a free bloodlusted sneak attack on Akainu. In a straight 1v1 it's not likely he could manage a direct blow like that to Akainu's head. He couldn't touch Kizaru.

And on an isolated Island Akainu wouldn't have to closely engage Whitebeard as his fruit has insane AOE and his highly lethal to human bodies. Whitebeard's fruit is as well but Akainu is a Logia so he literally only can win in close combat but is the less mobile of the two so Akainu could just keep distance and spam magma bursts.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 20, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Narrator isn't Oda. Also, WSC > WSM. Whitebeard is a man and it's literally confirmed by both Ace novel and Whitebeard himself that he isn't the strongest in terms of combat.
> 
> Ace novel already explained "strongest" for both Kaido and Whitebeard. Kaido is literally said to be the stronger combatant, hence "1v1 bet on Kaido"
> 
> ...


1) The Narrator is the one calling Kaidou “WSC” so how can the Narrator not know whether or not Kaidou is a “man”. That makes zero sense; and is a huge double standard for you to believe the Narrator is only right about Kaidou being WSC but not being a “man”.

2) WSC > WSM doesn’t even matter, unless you can confirm Kaidou had WSC title when WB was alive.

3) I already addressed the Ace Novel. It’s not written by Oda and therefore should not be taken over material actually written by Oda. It’s also my understanding that the translation doesn’t say what your claiming it does and your not giving any real evidence to support your claim that it does 

4) Doesn’t matter as Kaidou can’t drop Luffy in two hits or BM; who are the two weakest Top Tiers currently. Kaidou did not one shot Luffy it took dozens of hits stop being dishonest 

5). BM was the first top tier to go down and went down to law and kid; and considered weaker then shanks by Kaidou. Why is she the second strongest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Mar 20, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Tbh Whitebeard never showed superiority to Akainu except in physical strength. Akainu matched him blow for blow. Whitebeard got in a free bloodlusted sneak attack on Akainu. In a straight 1v1 it's not likely he could manage a direct blow like that to Akainu's head. He couldn't touch Kizaru.
> 
> And on an isolated Island Akainu wouldn't have to closely engage Whitebeard as his fruit has insane AOE and his highly lethal to human bodies. Whitebeard's fruit is as well but Akainu is a Logia so he literally only can win in close combat but is the less mobile of the two so Akainu could just keep distance and spam magma bursts.


When an engagement was fought to conclusion akainu got BFRd.


----------



## Magon (Mar 20, 2022)

Akainu struggling but he would defeat.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 20, 2022)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> When an engagement was fought to conclusion akainu got BFRd.


Yes after Whitebeard got a free shot at the start to the head of Akainu. Honestly plot saved Whitebeard because after the first heart attack Akainu could've just Meigo'd Whitebeard's entire head from his shoulders as Whitebeard couldn't move at that time. And honestly he didn't get BFR he just played the winning game and came back after Whitebeard was dead. He knew he did enough damage.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 20, 2022)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> Did you see the look on his face when he realized whitebeard was behind him?


Stop it right there pal, you're getting the anime mixed with the manga

Just to inform you Sakazuki had been savagely sneaked up on, Old pops was pretty angry

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Mar 20, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Stop it right there pal, you're getting the anime mixed with the manga


Ah ok

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KennethLT (Mar 21, 2022)

Not gonna say it outright, but will say it indirectly. In my informed opinion, Whitebeard was the weakest yonko in his old age, and Kaido is the “strongest” Yonko (Shanks may change that). 

Pretty explanatory.


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 21, 2022)

KennethLT said:


> Not gonna say it outright, but will say it indirectly. In my informed opinion, Whitebeard was the weakest yonko in his old age, and Kaido is the “strongest” Yonko (Shanks may change that).
> 
> Pretty explanatory.


I feel Oda is getting rid of Big Mom and Kaido in a team battle because they were too strong for any of the current characters to defeat in 1v1 combat.

I hope Shanks is the strongest as he'y favorite character but it's been implied he's the weakest Yonko at least 5 yrs ago in Ace novel and Kid and Killer who fought both Kaido and Shanks seem to think Kaido is stronger. Given Shanks age I say he still has 8yrs before he peaks. Age 47 is the peak age for me in One Piece.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Mar 21, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> I feel Oda is getting rid of Big Mom and Kaido in a team battle because they were too strong for any of the current characters to defeat in 1v1 combat.
> 
> I hope Shanks is the strongest as he'y favorite character but it's been implied he's the weakest Yonko at least 5 yrs ago in Ace novel and Kid and Killer who fought both Kaido and Shanks seem to think Kaido is stronger. Given Shanks age I say he still has 8yrs before he peaks. Age 47 is the peak age for me in One Piece.


The Ace novel implies no such thing. Post the pic and not some shitty translation. 

We know from the the vivre card that Shanks came to have the same presence as WB. We know from the databook that Kaido is the same caliber of pirate as Shanks and WB, implying they were all on the same level. Then we have Kaido himself putting Shanks as his only living competitor. Kaido and Shanks are the two strongest characters at the moment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subtle (Mar 22, 2022)

it's clearly Akainu as he will be fighting a stronger Luffy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Mar 22, 2022)

So basically Kaidou > Akainu in both feats and portrayal right now and Akainu > Kaidou depends on a future event that might not happen. Then barring any future portrayal that might or might not happen, Kaidou > Akainu. Akainu isn't even the main villain anymore, just a later villain to go down, like the admirals that are going to get defeated by Luffy's left and right hand men.
What exactly puts Akainu far above Aokiji? He barely edged it after 10 grueling days of the most extreme diff battle and they both got haki blooms from that battle if there was any to be gained.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 22, 2022)

Heart Over Blade said:


> So basically Kaidou > Akainu in both feats and portrayal right now and Akainu > Kaidou depends on a future event that might not happen.


Yes.


Heart Over Blade said:


> What exactly puts Akainu far above Aokiji?


Well Aokiji lost a leg to Akainu so it's likely that while Akainu got stronger that Aokiji got weaker.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 22, 2022)

Why would Aokiji losing a leg make him weaker if he can make an ice leg?


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 22, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Why would Aokiji losing a leg make him weaker if he can make an ice leg?


Ice is titanium-like hard. You should know this as a Mihawk fan mon ami  Ice leg made him stronger if anything

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 22, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> The Ace novel implies no such thing. Post the pic and not some shitty translation.
> 
> We know from the the vivre card that Shanks came to have the same presence as WB. We know from the databook that Kaido is the same caliber of pirate as Shanks and WB, implying they were all on the same level. Then we have Kaido himself putting Shanks as his only living competitor. Kaido and Shanks are the two strongest characters at the moment.


Just Google it lol  I'm new here and still haven't figured out how to post pics which is why I only send links.

Same caliber of success yes. They are all Yonko so ofc they're all the same caliber of Pirates success wise, however, you wouldn't say all the Shichibukai are all equal combat wise would you? Whitebeard himself considered defeating a Shichibukai the same as defeating a Yonko from canon source but we all know that ain't true.

Ace novel straight said, you need to be "at least" as strong as Shanks to become a Yonko implying he's the weakest Yonko. Kaido viewed Shanks because he considers him an enemy unlike Big Mom who he respects deeply as an elder sister figure. The dude cried at Big Mom's "defeat".

Kaido and Big Mom are the two strongest characters alive and need to be taken out in team battles because they are too strong for any current character to defeat in 1v1 combat. Also, Oda continuously nerfs those two with gags and cis like Big Mom looking down on her opponents to break their will while not trying to kill them and Kaido taking damage by never dodging or blocking even though he has future sight due to his battle crazed suicidal personality disorder.

Those two are Monsters who need to be stopped here by an ARMY or the plot can't move forward. Oda choose Luffy to defeat a weakened Kaido In 1v1 because no other character alive could defeat a 100% Kaido in 1v1 combat.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 25, 2022)

Subtle said:


> it's clearly Akainu as he will be fighting a stronger Luffy.


Akainu won't be fighting Luffy.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Subtle (Mar 25, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> Akainu won't be fighting Luffy.


Hard to believe he won't as Luffy would need to be the one to fight him after killing Ace.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 25, 2022)

Subtle said:


> Hard to believe he won't as Luffy would need to be the one to fight him after killing Ace.


Sabo gets his chance this time. Luffy will focus on One Piece.


----------



## Subtle (Mar 25, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> Sabo gets his chance this time. Luffy will focus on One Piece.


Luffy's focus is always on One Piece, he just has many obstacles to go through with Akainu being one of them and it's not something Luffy can ignore as Ace was killed in front of him while he couldn't do anything. I don't see Sabo interfering and Akainu wants to kill Luffy too.


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 25, 2022)

Subtle said:


> Luffy's focus is always on One Piece, he just has many obstacles to go through with Akainu being one of them and it's not something Luffy can ignore as Ace was killed in front of him while he couldn't do anything. I don't see Sabo interfering and Akainu wants to kill Luffy too.


After the latest chapter reveal there's no way Luffy is fighting Akainu or Shanks. Sabo vs Akainu is guaranteed now imo. Dragon vs Young Kong, Fujitora vs Kizaru, Kuzan vs Ryokugyu.

Fujitora becomes new Fleet Admiral of Pirate King Luffy's era.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Mar 26, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Just Google it lol  I'm new here and still haven't figured out how to post pics which is why I only send links.
> 
> Same caliber of success yes. They are all Yonko so ofc they're all the same caliber of Pirates success wise, however, you wouldn't say all the Shichibukai are all equal combat wise would you? Whitebeard himself considered defeating a Shichibukai the same as defeating a Yonko from canon source but we all know that ain't true.
> 
> ...


I'm not googling anything. I have the novel and you are spreading fanfics. Post the actual page number with the text

You cope around the word caliber is laughable. Can't take you seriously after that. 

From your posts it looks like you are GreenEggsAHam dupe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 26, 2022)

Kaido claps.

Luffy's next fight is BB, Akainu is handled by Sabo.

If you pay attention to the manga, Luffy never looks back, he keeps fighting someone stronger as he progresses.

After he fought Katakuri he no longer fights King, he goes straight for Kaido's booty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Mar 26, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> Kaido claps.
> 
> Luffy's next fight is BB, Akainu is handled by Sabo.
> 
> ...


They think Akainu will be stronger than BB based on their idiotic “shonen logic” arguments.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 26, 2022)

Ezekjuninor said:


> They think Akainu will be stronger than BB based on their idiotic “shonen logic” arguments.


Their logic apparently is only supposed to work for the yonko saga and after. They ignore the admirals being active villains way before the yonko

Reactions: Like 2


----------

